# you are my beautiful angel



## minx

Hi, Please would someone be kind and patient enough to translate the following accurately for me into normal arabic so that I can re type it to my special Moroccan boyfriend as we are apart until September? Your help is much appreciated. Thank you so much. 

"You are my beautiful angel and I love you with all my heart. 
If we are equal and stand side by side, nothing can destroy us or the special love we have found.
You have captured my heart and I have never felt such happiness before.
We are on this special journey in life together and ahead of us is much happiness. 
We have so much to learn together and to look forward to, and I am full of excitement and love for you (my special man.) Your smile lights up the darkest room.
I love everything about you, your eyes, your lips, your hair, your beautiful face, your sexy body and I fell in love with the warmth in your soul. You are an amazing person, kind, patient, loving, and you have a heart so precious. I will love you like you have never been loved before. With me you will know true happiness and still be a free spirit. This life is yours my angel, and you will embrace it. This is our destiny. 
You are such a beautiful person, you take my breath away. . "


----------



## elroy

Here's my suggestion. It's not always literal but it should do. Comments would be appreciated. ​ 

أنت ملاكي الجميل وأحبك من كل قلبي.
إذا كنا متساويين ووقفنا جنباً إلى جنب، فلن يقدر أي شيء أن يحطمنا أو يحطم الحب المميز الذي قد وجدناه.
لقد اختطفت قلبي ولم أشعر أبداً في حياتي بسعادة كهذه.
نحن سوية على هذا السبيل المميز وأمامنا كثير من السعادة.
يوجد الكثير لنتعلمه ولنتشوق إليه، وأنا مليئه من الانفعال والحب لك (يا رجلي المميز). إن ابتسامتك تضيء أظلم الغرف.
أحب كل شيء فيك، عينيك، شفتيك، شعرك، وجهك الجميل، جسدك المغري ولقد وقعت بالحب مع دفء روحك. أنت شخص مدهش، لطيف، صبور، محب، ولديك قلب ثمين جداً. سوف أحبك كما لم يحبك أبداً أحد من قبل. بصحبتي ستتعرف على السعادة الحقيقية وستبقى روحاً حرة. هذه الحياة لك يا ملاكي، وسوف تعانقها. هذا هو مصيرنا. أنت شخص جميل جداً، وإنك تسحرني...​


----------



## abusaf

My suggestions



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> أنت ملاكي الجميل وأحبك من كل قلبي.
> إذا كنا متساويين ووقفنا جنباً إلى جنب، فلن يقدر أي شيء أن يحطمنا أو يحطم الحب المميز الذي قد وجدناه.
> لقد اختطفت قلبي ولم أشعر *قط* في حياتي بسعادة كهذه.
> نحن سوية على هذا السبيل المميز وأمامنا كثير من السعادة.
> يوجد الكثير لنتعلمه ولنتشوق إليه، وأنا مليئه من الانفعال والحب لك (يا رجلي المميز).  إن ابتسامتك تضيء أظلم الغرف.
> أحب كل شيء فيك، عينيك، شفتيك، شعرك، وجهك الجميل، جسدك المغري ولقد وقعت بالحب مع دفء روحك. أنت شخص مدهش، لطيف، صبور، محب، ولديك قلب ثمين جداً. سوف أحبك كما لم يحبك أحد من قبل. بصحبتي ستتعرف على السعادة الحقيقية وستبقى روحاً حراً. هذه الحياة لك يا ملاكي، وسوف *تعتنقها*. هذا هو مصيرنا. أنت شخص جميل جداً، وإنك تسحرني...
> 
> ​


Don't forget that when speaking in the past tense in a negative sentence, قط is used and not أبداً


----------



## cherine

تعتنق is used for religions or ideas, like "adopting" a certain religion.
But the expression عانـَق الحياة is somehow common. We even have it in colloquial (in a song of Warda : احضنوا الأيام )

Another note, to minx, we don't really call a man "an angel" in Arabic, it's more for girls/women, though I don't know why. I don't say it's wrong, just that it's not very common.

One last note: To my -native- ear, this text sounds a bit artificial, but maybe this is because it needs some working.


----------



## abusaf

ًWell, when a text is translated from a language to another, its going to sound artificial and fake. Simply because there are certain phrases, like: _You have captured my heart_, _you take my breath away_ etc that don't have a highly-used equivalent in the target language, so it sounds strange even though it might be correct. Just like our former "feedback" discussion. The ultimate solution would be to ask a native speaker write a text using popular phrases, that carry approximately the same meaning.


----------



## elroy

abusaf said:
			
		

> Don't forget that when speaking in the past tense in a negative sentence, قط is used and not أبداً


 I've never heard of this rule - which of course doesn't mean it's not valid.  All I know is that أبداً is commonly used in the past tense and that قط sounds poetic or even archaic.  


> The ultimate solution would be to ask a native speaker write a text using popular phrases, that carry approximately the same meaning.


 I suppose that would be better but I was trying to abide by the thread starter's request to translate the following accurately for me into normal arabic.


----------



## minx

Hi, I am sincerely grateful for all your replies and help with this. Thank you so much. I wanted it to sound poetic and romantic and to call him my Angel. I also wanted, if this is possible to have this in word form so I can speak the words myself to him, rather than in script form? The only word I know so far is 'Maktub'. He is from Morocco.  Please can someone write my message in letter/word form? Thank you


----------



## ayed

Here is my comment and corrections based on Mr.Elroy's translation. You are welcomed to give your views.​ ​ ​ ​"You are my beautiful angel and I love you with all my heart.​ ​*أنت ملاكي الوسيم وأحبك من كل قلبي.*​
If we are equal and stand side by side, nothing can destroy us or the special love we have found.​ ​*إذا استوينا وتعاضدنا، فلن يقدر أي شيء على تحطيمنا أو تحطيم الحب المميز الذي وجدناه.*​ ​You have captured my heart and I have never felt such happiness before.​ ​*لقد أسرت قلبي ولم أشعر أبداً بسعادة كهذه من قبل.*​
We are on this special journey in life together and ahead of us is much happiness.​ ​*نحن معاً في هذه الرحلة الفريدة وأمامنا سعادة كبيرة. 

*​
We have so much to learn together and to look forward to, and I am full of excitement and love for you (my special man.) Your smile lights up the darkest room.​ ​*وعندنا الشيء الكثير نتعلمه سوياً نتوق إليه ويغمرني الشوق والحب نحوك يافارسي .فابتسامتك تضيء أحلك الغرف ظلمة *​ ​I love everything about you, your eyes, your lips, your hair, your beautiful face, your sexy body and I fell in love with the warmth in your soul.​ ​*أحب كل شيء فيك، عينيك، شفتيك، شعرك، طلتك البهية ، قوامك الفاتن ووقعت في غرام دفء حنانك*​ ​ You are an amazing person, kind, patient, loving, and you have a heart so precious. I will love you like you have never been loved before. ​ ​*أنت شخص بديع، لطيف، صبور، محب، ولك قلب غال جداً ً، سوف أحبك كما لو لم يحببك أبداً أحد غيري *​ ​With me you will know true happiness and still be a free spirit. This life is yours my angel, and you will embrace it. This is our destiny. ​ ​*وستعرف معي السعادة الحقيقية وستبقى روحاً حرة. هذه الحياة هي لك يا ملاكي، وسوف تتقبلها. هذا هو مصيرنا*​
You are such a beautiful person, you take my breath away.​ 
* أنت شخص وسيم، سلبتني روحي/عقلي*​


----------



## Mery_Dian

Here's my try :  (almost the same as Elroy's with some differences) 

أنت ملاكي الجميل وأحبك من كل قلبي.
إذا كنا متساويين ووقفنا جنباً إلى جنب، فلن يقدر أي شيء أن يحطمنا أو يحطم الحب المميز الذي قد جمعنا.
لقد اختطفت قلبي ولم أشعر قط في حياتي بسعادة كهذه.
لقد سلكنا سوية هذا الطريق  المميز/ الخاص، ولازالت تنتظرنا أيام سعيدة في المستقبل.
يوجد أمامنا الكثير لنتعلمه ولنتشوق/ لنصبو إليه. إنك تحرك مشاعري وحبك يغمرني (يا رجلي المميز). إن ابتسامتك تضيء أظلم الغرف.
أحب كل شيء فيك، عينيك، شفتيك، شعرك، وجهك الجميل، جسدك المغري. ولقد وقعت في حب روحك الدافئة. أنت إنسان مدهش، لطيف، صبور، محب، وتملك قلبا رائعاً. سوف أحبك كما لم يحبك أحد من قبل.. معي، سوف تعرف معنى السعادة الحقيقية وتبقى مع ذلك نفسا حرة/ شخصا حرا. هذه الحياة لك يا ملاكي، وسوف تعانقها. هذا هو قدرنا. أنت (فعلا) إنسان جميل جداً، وإنك تسحرني...​

And here is my attempt to transliterate the text :

Anta malaaki 'ljamiilu, wa ou7ibbouka min koulli 8albi.
Idaa kounna moutasaawiyayni wa wa8afna janban ila janbin, falan ya8dira ayyou shay2in an you7attemana aw you7attema ‘l7oubba 'lmoumayyaza 'lladi 8ad jama3anaa.
La8ad'ikhtatafta 8albi, wa lam ash3our 8attou fi 7ayaati bisa3aadatin kahadih(i).
La8ad salakna sawiyyatan hada 'ttarii8a 'lmoumayyaza, wa laa zaalat tanta6'iruna ayyaamun sa3iidatun fi'lmousta8bal(i).
Youjadu amaamanaa 'lkatiiru linata3allamahu wa linasbouwa ilayhi. Innaka tou7arriku machaa3iri, wa 7oubbouka yaghmourouni (yaa rajouli 'lmoumayyaz). Inna 'btisaamataka toudii2u a6'lama 'lghouraf(i).
U7ibbu koulla shay2in fiika : 3aynayka, shafatayka, sha3raka, wajhaka' ljamiila, jasadaka 'lmou3'ri(a). Wa la8ad wa8a3tu fii 7oubbi rouu7ika 'ddafi2ati. Anta insaanun moudhishun, latiifun, 9abouurun, mou7ibbun, wa tamliku 8alban raa2i3an. Sawfa u7ibbouka kama lam yu7ibbaka a7adun min 8ablu. Ma3ii, sawfa ta3rifu ma3na 'ssa3aadati 'l7a8ii8iyyati wa tab8aa ma3a daalika shakhsan 7urran. Haadihi 'l7ayaatu laka yaa malaakii, wa sawfa tu3aani8uhaa. Haadaa houa 8adarunaa. Anta fi3lan insaanun jamiilun jiddan, wa innaka tas7arunii...

PS: Please feel free to correct my transliteration if not accurate.  

_Meryem_


----------



## elroy

Well, Ayed's text is pretty much was Abusaf was referring to in post 5 - it sounds great in Arabic but it doesn't always correspond to the English text. Mery Dian's version is closer to the original but sounds better than mine. I did mine really fast so I'm glad Mery tweaked it.  

As for the transliteration, here is a more accurate version (please remember that not everyone is familiar with French sounds like "ou" and "ch" ): 

Anta malaaki 'ljamiilu, wa ou7ibbouka min koulli 8albi.
Idhaa kounna moutasaawiyayni wa wa8afna janban ila janbin, falan ya8dira ayyou shay2in an you7attimana aw you7attima ‘l7oubba 'lmoumayyaza 'lladhi 8ad jama3anaa.
La8ad'ikhtatafta 8albi, wa lam ash3our 8attoun fii 7ayaati bisa3aadatin kahaadhih(i).
La8ad salakna sawiyyatan hadha 'ttarii8a 'lmoumayyaza, wa laa zaalat tanta6'iruna ayyaamun sa3iidatun fi'lmousta8bal(i).
Youujadu amaamanaa 'lkathiiru linata3allamahu wa lina6bouwa ilayhi. Innaka tou7arriku mashaa3iri, wa 7oubbouka yaghmourouni (yaa rajouli 'lmoumayyaz). Inna 'btisaamataka touDii2u a6'lama 'lghouraf(i).
U7ibbu koulla shay2in fiika : 3aynayka, shafatayka, sha3raka, wajhaka' ljamiila, jasadaka 'lmou3'ri(a). Wa la8ad wa8a3tu fii 7oubbi rouu7ika 'ddaafi2ati. Anta insaanun moudhishun, laTiifun, 9abouurun, mou7ibbun, wa tamliku 8alban raa2i3an. Sawfa u7ibbouka kama lam yu7ibbaka a7adun min 8abli. Ma3ii, sawfa ta3rifu ma3na 'ssa3aadati 'l7a8ii8iyyati wa tab8aa ma3a dhaalika shakhsan 7urran. Haadhihi 'l7ayaatu laka yaa malaakii, wa sawfa tu3aani8uhaa. Haadhaa houwa 8adarunaa. Anta fi3lan insaanun jamiilun jiddan, wa innaka tus7irunii...


----------



## Mery_Dian

elroy said:
			
		

> As for the transliteration, here is a more accurate version (please remember that not everyone is familiar with French sounds like "ou" and "ch" ):



Thank you Elroy for your modifications. You're right about the French sounds  . I actually tried not to use them but it's a matter of reflex. As for ذ and ث , I've just learned now how they can be transliterated using Latin script. 



> wa innaka t*u*s7irunii



I have one question yet: why would you use t*u*s7irunii and not t*a*s7iruni? Are both forms acceptable? I'm familiar for example with _jamaalun yas7iruni _but not _yus7irunii_.

(Sorry if I'm getting out of topic)


----------



## elroy

Mery_Dian said:
			
		

> I have one question yet: why would you use t*u*s7irunii and not t*a*s7iruni? Are both forms acceptable? I'm familiar for example with _jamaalun yas7iruni _but not _yus7irunii_.


 For some reason, "tas7aruni" (which is what you had first) sounded incorrect to me and "tus7iruni" sounded correct - but I've just checked the conjugation and you were right.  "Tas7iruni," however, is not correct.

Strange.  You learn something new every day!


----------



## minx

You are all fantastic and I am so very grateful for all your input and help. This means the world to me and it will mean the world to my boyfriend when i tell him how you all helped me to translate this for him. I thank you all from the bottom of my heart. x


----------



## Josh_

> I will love you like you have never been loved before.


For the above passage why not just use the passive here?:

سأحبك كما لم تُحْبَبتْ (أبداً/قط) من قبل.



And how about نوّر as another possibility for this passage:


> Your smile lights up the darkest room.



ينور ابتسامك أظلم غرفة.


----------



## panjabigator

Is farishtaa the word used for Angel in Arabic or is that a Persian word?


----------



## Josh_

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Is farishtaa the word used for Angel in Arabic or is that a Persian word?


The Arabic word for angel is 'malaak'.  'Farishta' must be another language.  Whether or not it is Persian I don't know.


----------



## MarcB

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Is farishtaa the word used for Angel in Arabic or is that a Persian word?


Farsi has  ﻙﻠﻤ ‘ﻩﺘﺸﺭﻔ . Note the second word is the same as Arabic.


----------



## elroy

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> For the above passage why not just use the passive here?:
> 
> سأحبك كما لم تُحْبَبتْ (أبداً/قط) من قبل.


 Because it doesn't sound as good - in my opinion, anyway.  By the way, it would be كما لم تُحَبْ.   


> And how about نوّر as another possibility for this passage:
> 
> ينور ابتسامك أظلم غرفة.


 That's fine but the word for "smile" is ابتسامة which is feminine so the verb would be تنور.
ابتسام is the gerund/verbal noun/maSdar.


----------



## Josh_

elroy said:
			
		

> Because it doesn't sound as good - in my opinion, anyway.  By the way, it would be كما لم تُحَبْ.


According to my grammar that's how the jussive (majzuum) of a Form IV doubled verb is formed.

EDIT: On second thought, I think it can be both ways.



> That's fine but the word for "smile" is ابتسامة which is feminine so the verb would be تنور.
> ابتسام is the gerund/verbal noun/maSdar.


It can be either way I thought. ابتسامة  is also the instance noun.


----------



## elroy

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> According to my grammar that's how the jussive (majzuum) of a Form IV doubled verb is formed.


 As you know, I have no idea what a "Form IV doubled verb" is.  All I know is that "lam tu7babt" sounds wrong. In fact, it has to be wrong because present tense verbs don't take a "t" at the end in the second person singular masculine. Perhaps you were looking at the wrong pattern? 


> It can be either way I thought. ابتسامة is also the instance noun.


 No, one smile is always an ابتسامة.


----------



## Josh_

elroy said:
			
		

> As you know, I have no idea what a "Form IV doubled verb" is.  All I know is that "lam tu7babt" sounds wrong. In fact, it has to be wrong because present tense verbs don't take a "t" at the end in the second person singular masculine. Perhaps you were looking at the wrong pattern?


Aah, there shouldn't be a ت at the end. That was my mistake.  But as I edited into my other post, both forms are correct, according to my books.

Form IV doubled is a fi3l muDa33af of the أفعل form.



> No, one smile is always an ابتسامة.


That's what I said.  ابتسام is smile in a general sense.


----------



## elroy

Josh Adkins said:
			
		

> Aah, there shouldn't be a ت at the end. That was my mistake. But as I edited into my other post, both forms are correct, according to my books.


 Fair enough. "Lam tu7ab" still sounds better to me. 


> That's what I said. ابتسام is smile in a general sense.


 The way you said it made it sound as though you meant both could mean "one smile." At any rate, in this text the reference is to one person's particular smile so ابتسامة is appropriate. Otherwise, the sentence would mean "Your smiling _(I guess this is what you meant by "smile in a general sense"?)_ lights up the darkest room." 

ابتسامة: one instance of smiling, or one person's particular smile 
ابتسام: the act of smiling in general


----------



## Mery_Dian

elroy said:
			
		

> That's fine but the word for "smile" is ابتسامة which is feminine so the verb would be تنور.



It is actually تنيـر and not تنور.


----------



## abusaf

Actually both of them تنوير and إنارة are valid.


----------



## Mery_Dian

elroy said:
			
		

> For some reason, "tas7aruni" (which is what you had first) sounded incorrect to me and "tus7iruni" sounded correct - but I've just checked the conjugation and you were right.  "Tas7iruni," however, is not correct.
> 
> Strange.  You learn something new every day!



Yes, that's funny! I first wrote _tas7aruni_ just intuitively; but since I have no idea about the rule pertaining to it, I changed my mind when you wrote _tus7iruni_, and was almost certain that the "fa3ala - yaf3*i*lu" pattern is the right conjugation here after all.  
Arabic morphology is sometimes very tricky, and we learn something new everyday indeed.


----------



## Mery_Dian

abusaf said:
			
		

> Actually both of them تنوير and إنارة are valid.



I always thought that نَـوَّرَ  - يُـنَـوِّرُ  - تَنْـوِيراً is most frequently used in the sense of : _to flower _and _to blossom_, beside the figurative meaning of تنوير (when talking about intellectual or spiritual enlightenment). 
Whereas أَنَـارَ   - يُنِـيرُ – إنَـارَةً is often used as the equivalent of "_to light /to illuminate_"
I assumed that the difference lies in usage, but I may be wrong of course.


----------



## elroy

According to Sakhr نوّر can mean both أزهر and أضاء.


----------

